# My modem will not send a signal .



## RoastedWeasel (Nov 27, 2008)

I am using a Motorola SB5100 SURFboard cable modem and suddenly it will not send a connection to my xbox360 or my laptop. I have no idea how to fix this so I came here for help. The connection was fine then I unplugged the cable jack it is using and when I tried to get the modem to send a connection it did not work, the connection has not worked for three days now and I cannot figure out what is not working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off the modem and the computer. Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light. Turn on the computer. 

Please post the following information when the computer boots.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

